# Adobe Photoshop CS5 Upgrade



## KmH (Apr 13, 2010)

One of the most exciting upgrades in several years. I placed my order yesterday.

If you are a NAPP member (National Association of Photoshop Professionals) you can get 15% off the price by using the link in the members area of the Photoshop User web site, the official web home of the NAPP. www.photoshopuser.com and there is a referral link down in my siggy.


----------

